# Anyone play squash?



## mattbrit

Hey everyone,

I moved to Hong Kong 2 weeks ago and am living in Tuen Mun. I am a keen squash player, and played to a decent club standard at home.

I have found plenty of squash courts, but no organised squash leagues, meaning I can't find anyone to play. Does anyone fancy a game? If not, any information or advice in regards to teams/leagues/compeitions would be very welcome.


----------



## haq-minhas

*Squash*

Any squash player in dubai.


----------



## benchandler

Hi!

I also moved to HK two weeks ago and am a mid club standard player. Fancy a game next week? I'm in Wanchai.

Cheers 

Ben




mattbrit said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I moved to Hong Kong 2 weeks ago and am living in Tuen Mun. I am a keen squash player, and played to a decent club standard at home.
> 
> I have found plenty of squash courts, but no organised squash leagues, meaning I can't find anyone to play. Does anyone fancy a game? If not, any information or advice in regards to teams/leagues/compeitions would be very welcome.


----------



## 1morenight1morecity

Look for the Wan Chai funky squash group on Facebook.. I can't send the link because I'm in China at the moment.


----------



## dghjarrett

Hi,

I am looking for a game of squash at the moment as well. PM me if you are interested. I live in North Point


----------



## whisky

I do play squash at your level and are located in Tuen Mun, please pm me


----------



## whisky

dghjarrett im in Hong Kong, not malaysia...


----------



## dghjarrett

I am also in HK. Sorry, I didn't realise it said Malaysia. I live in North Point, HK.


----------



## DonnaR

*Squash players*

Yes, looking for players. 
Can play Saturday evenings and Sundays.
Or any morning till 11am.
DB only.


----------



## Parker20

Any squash playing partner in dubai


----------



## LesFroggitts

Parker20 said:


> Any squash playing partner in dubai


Unlikely that you'll find any Dubai players by posting on the Hong Kong forum.


----------

